# (modificacion) Timbre Inalambrico



## peruanito2088 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bueno ya que estuve investigando buscando informacion probando y probando y casi no se que estoy haciendo mal por eso acudo a ustedes para que me puedan ayudar a solucionarlo o descartarlo..

dejo unas imagenes del timbre electrico.







Bueno monte este pequeño circuito en mi protoboard segun lo comentado pero no da  espero dar con la falla. 







tome la señal  del positivo del LED, esa "señal" le coloque a la base de un transitor para amplificar la corriente y asi poder accionar un RELE. 






El tema es el siguiente, este circuito sirve para hacer sonar una luz cada vez que suena la campana del telefono, tendria  que sacarle una parte...podria aplicarlo en timbre..?



conectamos las 2 patas del led que tenia el timbre, es decir, abris el timbre, sacas el LED desoldando y luego soldas 2 cablecitos para conectarlo al MOC3021, este integradito tiene adentro un OPTOACOMPLADOR que es un led y un fototransitor enfrentados.

Cuando vos acciones el timbre internamente se prenderia el led, el transistor satura y la luz conectada al TRIAC se encenderia.

Usa lamparas comunes, nada de bajo consumo ni cosas raras. Creo que sin colocarle disipador al TRIAC podes tener hasta 100W , con un buen disipador tira facil 500W.Este circuito lo realize y no tube resultados espero que me despejen una duda de que si funciona supuestamente  simulando funciona pero en la practica no se porque no funciona. sera el receptor del timbre..? espero algun comentario..


----------



## zopilote (Jul 25, 2012)

No te funciona por que en el circuito no figura el orden de los pines del triac. Solo prueba cambiando el orden de ellos manteniendo el pin gate sin cambio.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pero ningun circuito funcionara..? y podria funcionar el timbre inalambrico para activar ese dichoso rele de 12 voltios..?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

290 Ohms en serie con la carga  eso está mal dibujado


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 25, 2012)

Peruanito como dice dosme esa R de 290 esta mal ubicada, quitala y coloca una resistencia pero al gate del triac; como la tension de la carga es a 220V esa resistencia te recomiendo la coloques de 1000 Ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

Hay un montón :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=moc+triac&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff29%2Festa-aqui-tema-8069%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff29%2F&ss=6110j8212500j9


----------



## peruanito2088 (Nov 5, 2012)

Bueno comentando  con lo experimentando hasta ahora bueno realize el circuito segun los comentarios brindados pero no obtengo que se me active el relay medi tension en la salida del circuito para alimentar el dichoso led del  timbre inalambrico pero no sale una tension estable..? cuando prende el led normal existe 3v pero con el tiempo se reduce a 1.5 v pero no logro activar el rele algun dato que me falta realizar.. espero que me puedan ayudar..?


----------

